# SALARY of emergency doctor with UK experience



## manzoorr (Dec 7, 2012)

am currently based in UK 6 years UK experience , MRCS,MRCGP amd MCEM. wat are the salaries of emergency doctor with this qualification in UAE


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

manzoorr said:


> am currently based in UK 6 years UK experience , MRCS,MRCGP amd MCEM. wat are the salaries of emergency doctor with this qualification in UAE


I don't mean to be mean, but I would hope a Doctor would know how to spell 'what'! OP, just to advise you before the mods do, text speak is prohibited by the rules of the forum.


----------

